# *Growing* Cladophora



## Tom (9 Sep 2009)

Hi all,

I am growing Cladophora algae on wood and rocks in my puffer tank as I can't have plants in there. It's growing just naturally from the available nutrients, but what I want to know is and ideas on how to grow it faster without increasing the light. Any ideas? I have TPN, and maybe TPN+ if it would help to dose that?

Cheers,
Tom


----------

